
The Toxins That Threaten Our Brains - hacker42
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/the-toxins-that-threaten-our-brains/284466/?single_page=true
======
dekhn
This paper skirts the border around outright misinformation. It's a collection
of stories attempting to weave a coherent narrative. The use of the word
"toxin" is especially a scare tactic when people want to impute something,
when there's isn't enough evidence to outright prove something is harmful.

Note: I'm not saying the specific chemicals in the article are not toxins.
What I'm saying is that there is only weak evidence showing they are dangerous
enough to take action in most cases. And I'm saying the article's author
carefully combined data and anecdote selectively to create fear in the reader.
And that is disingenous.

